
Memories Form and Fade - whymauri
https://www.caltech.edu/about/news/how-memories-form-and-fade
======
whymauri
Paper:
[https://authors.library.caltech.edu/93231/](https://authors.library.caltech.edu/93231/)

I've been waiting for this paper to be published for over two years. It's a
fascinating collection of work.

